# Top 10 Motherboard Manufacturers



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey guys, can you five me the Top 10 motherboard manufacturers? I'm looking to buy one and I want the top 10 mobo makers


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

people like chaintech, gigabyte, asrock asus etc are reputable comanies, maybe not the top but stay away from the likes fo Foxconn, deer, alied. They are known for makign terrible parts. trust me i have a foxconn mobo, it just doesnt like to run anything, goignt o upgrade at xmas though to a chaintech i think


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Kool, I found an ECS that I liked. I've heard good things about ECS. Then again, Ive heard bad too. YOu have any opinions on ECS?


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

I've been using *Asus* for last 10 years and I like them. Never been disappointed.

Then again.. I've never tried something else and never had the chance to find something better.
I'm kinda religious when it's about hardware...


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

No ECS. Not good. Go with ASUS, Gigabyte, Shuttle, Chaintech, or try this site:
http://www.motherboards.org/


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

What's so bad about ECS? I'm just curious. Because I have spending limit of $425 to upgrade my computer. The ECS is $71.50 I have to buy from either newegg.com or tigerdirect.com If you can find me a motherboard no higher than $73 and on 1 of those two sites (cause I can't) be my guest...lol


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?submit=property&DEPA=1
Here's four ASUS board for under 75. You just got to look.
You asked for the TOP MB makers. You didn't say anything about cheap, low end, send it back three times to get a good one, motherboards.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, that link didn't work. Go to newegg and search for asus. Or any other good board.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

did i mention it had to be socket 775 intel p4 800mhz fsb? lol and have at least 5 pci slots and 1 agp 8x slot...not going to find a mobo like that now are we


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

No, you didn't mention that small fact. I'm not sure if you'll find anything or not. I know I'm not helping you look anymore. Good luck with your ECS.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Thugedout, Get an asus an78x series board. Mine is rock solid and isn't even top of the line. I am running an an78x-x which is asus's single channel board. If you want dual channel, buy the deluxe.

I also have a 9800 vid card I'll let you, and only you have for a dance. PM for details.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanx, I couldnt find an Asus socket 775 that would fit in my $75 range..thanx anyway. Oh well, the ECS is the only way to go..but thats cool. I've read good reviews about this board. So ill take my chances.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

ecs boards.....frys sell alot of 'em.....get alot of 'em returned too!


----------



## mrdobalina (Nov 6, 2004)

the only boards i've used are gigabyte, have yet to have a problem w/ any of them. why does it have to be a socket 775 board? i recently perchased a gigabyte 754 board for my friend, it was less then $75.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

alright now im scared to get this ECS board..lol


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Anybody order from zipzoomfly.com before? Anybody know if they charge tax in NJ. I found a Gigabyte mobo. I have a package "subtotal" of $420.96 They have free 2-day shipping, but I'm not sure if there is any tax.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

They are also a good seller, like newegg. My ECS lasted me four years, which is pretty good, i guess i may have been lucky. Like that one guy said, Frys sells a crap load of them...they pretty much give them for free. A few months ago i checked the ad in newspaper they had a AMD/ECS combo for 84 bucks, the processor sold for around 75 by itself. I think ECS is Frys #1 sponsorer or something.

If you look at newegg 775 under 80 bucks you see the three caution brands-

ECS (2)
ASROCK (1)
FOXCONN (1)

Just gotta go find a good holiday deal, or go with one of em.

I only found one review off google of it.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm probably going with the Gigabyte board I found on zipzoomfly.com because no shipping and no tax. Can't beat that.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey guys, wanna help me out again..go here: https://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/WishList.jsp type in my e-mail address ([email protected]) and tell me how good my stuff is that i want! Thanx


----------

